

SFBeta - Worth Attending? - nanijoe

For you guys in the bay area, is this a worthwhile event to attend? I live in NJ, but am in the bay area for work, is this a good use of my time? I plan to transition from 'office worker' to a startup in about 6 months, and am hoping I can get something out of the event that will help me in my future role.
======
wschroter
it's a good idea to meet Christian, the founder of the event. he's a very
open, personable guy and his networking like a madman out there. if you're in
the area, it's worth stopping by.

